# How good are Universal Geneve watches?



## tada

I've been looking around, and it looks like the brand took a hit when it decided to embrace quartz, but I've been looking at some of their mechanical watches, and they're beautiful. Looks like they use all their own in-house movements, great materials, etc. 

Main thing that worries me is that on their site, the latest catalog is from 2008-2009. Are they going to be the RIM of the watch world?


----------



## ymfd181

I don't think they belong in the High End Section


----------



## 5im0n

Vintage Universal Geneve, particularly the Compax versions fetch a pretty sum, check eBay. Many of the chronos date from the 1940s so I would think their build quality is substantial enough to withstand the test of around 70 years in existence. As for new ones I couldn't say, but they are certainly a very respected brand, if not underrated.


----------



## Tick Talk

Uhhh, yeah, their "vintage" pieces have some merit...


----------



## tada

So their new stuff is crap? Just asking since I don't know anything about the brand. I was looking at the watch below and was surprised that it was about the same price as a Seiko with many more complications:


----------



## Tick Talk

"Crap" is very harsh, they simply belong to that large body of Universal Swiss Watches (fitting considering their name, LOL)


----------



## Time Exposure

I think vintage UG is much under-appreciated. I hope others will chime in.

Here is what I have heard/read about vintage UG, most of it NOT supported by fact or data:

1) Was exported to US with Patek Philippe, sometimes referred to as the "poor man's Patek" like LeCoultre is sometimes called the "poor man's Vacheron &Constantin."
2) Quality on par with the best "unadjusted" movement makers like LeCoultre, Omega, Longines.
3) Difficult to find parts for repair.

I think the Hodinkee web site favors the vintage chronos in particular. I have owned a few over the years, and currently have a time-only in an 18k case made in the US by the Star Watch Case Co. (presumably to avoid import tariffs). Funny, the case is signed "UNIVERSAL GENÉVE" with the accent over the E in the wrong direction (should be È).

Their are a few icons from the UG house, most notably the Tri- and Aero- Compaxes, and the PoleRouters. I tend to see what are (to my eyes/wallet) better deals on non-chrono Universals than I do, say, LeCoultres or Longines of the same style and era. I think folks just forget they made watches that were not chronos. Works to the buyer's advantage if you ask me...


----------



## Rose

ymfd181 said:


> I don't think they belong in the High End Section


Oh yes they do..... Universal Genève is definitely high end.
Perhaps not the new collections, but the vintage ones were keeping fine company with brands like Audemar Piguet.
I'd definitely spend some time admiring a vintage mechanical UG.


----------



## Dushikelwa

I own one myself, not very sure of the pedigree or value. Hope the picture will be of your interest. Belonged to my great grandfather and still works.









Rose said:


> Oh yes they do..... Universal Genève is definitely high end.
> Perhaps not the new collections, but the vintage ones were keeping fine company with brands like Audemar Piguet.
> I'd definitely spend some time admiring a vintage mechanical UG.


----------



## IgnacioHwang

I do own a Universal Geneve watch from the late 60s in 18k gold. It was given to my dad during King Faisal's visit to Taiwan in the late 60s. I was told he brought ten of these and were handed out as gifts. As a kid this was the watch I wanted. A few years ago my dad gave it to me and I restored it. It keeps great time. This model at one time was the thinnest watch in the industry. Will likely pass it on to my grandchildren.


----------



## Jpjsavage

What a great story and a beautiful watch too. Lucky grand-kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

I think it is safe to say that of the watch brands that disappeared during the quartz crisis and are no longer in production, Universal is the best regarded among collectors. You'll see heaps of praise being placed on Universal by the watch press (ex. Hodinkee).

For further reading, here's a thread which I feel illustrates the importance of Universal within the industry:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/shor...s-660565.html#/topics/660565?page=1&_k=ytquj7


----------



## talljosh




----------



## heb

I have a couple. One is a modern day (at least it was in 2000 when I got it) Hi-tec with rose dial and an eta 2892 movement. So it is a good watch but certainly not high end. Another is also a modern day one from 2000. This one contains their micromoter UG 72 movement. The watch is incredibly delicate and doesn't keep time w.a.s.

heb


----------



## vese

As others said, vintage can be great, especially the chronographs and polerouters.


----------



## talljosh

Well, since this one's back from the dead, I may as well take the opportunity to hit you all up with my Vintage Universal Geneve Tri-Compax - they really were amazing watches!


----------



## Tick Talk

This post should have been in Vintage and titled; "How good w_ere_ Universal Geneve watches?"


----------



## bbabear01

Vintage for sure excellent choice. New stuff unknown.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

The vintage ones with the micro rotors especially pole router, pole router sub and the chronos like the compax with the universal cal 285 and later on the space compax with the valjoux 72 are getting pricey. Valjoux powered 72 universal chronos are in the 10000-13000$ price range, the price of a vintage daytona more than 25-30 years ago.


----------



## esennnnnn

I found a 2nd hand from a site and send to a watch service. Its dial is very interesting as well as its case. I will share the pictures....


----------



## esennnnnn

It has a 261 caliber. vintage. unique. be patient


----------



## esennnnnn

The non-serviced status of the universal watch








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## esennnnnn

Serviced.








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## esennnnnn

2








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf79

I've just found my grandad one and I'm having it cleaned and polished ...


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Mabrouk!
What a great piece

Edit: Apologies for resurrecting this thread



IgnacioHwang said:


> I do own a Universal Geneve watch from the late 60s in 18k gold. It was given to my dad during King Faisal's visit to Taiwan in the late 60s. I was told he brought ten of these and were handed out as gifts. As a kid this was the watch I wanted. A few years ago my dad gave it to me and I restored it. It keeps great time. This model at one time was the thinnest watch in the industry. Will likely pass it on to my grandchildren.
> View attachment 10163098


----------



## scheissestadt

heb said:


> I have a couple. One is a modern day (at least it was in 2000 when I got it) Hi-tec with rose dial and an eta 2892 movement. So it is a good watch but certainly not high end. Another is also a modern day one from 2000. This one contains their micromoter UG 72 movement. The watch is incredibly delicate and doesn't keep time w.a.s.
> 
> heb


So, would you recommend steering clear of the newer stuff? I came across the piece below and was impressed--photos can be misleading but from purely an aesthetic standpoint I think I prefer this execution over even the amazing JLC MC Sector Dial.

Sorry to revive this thread in a non-high-end direction no less, but it seems to be the closest thing to a home for this brand on WUS.

View attachment 13020376


----------



## MoreToasties

scheissestadt said:


> So, would you recommend steering clear of the newer stuff? I came across the piece below and was impressed--photos can be misleading but from purely an aesthetic standpoint I think I prefer this execution over even the amazing JLC MC Sector Dial.
> 
> Sorry to revive this thread in a non-high-end direction no less, but it seems to be the closest thing to a home for this brand on WUS.
> 
> View attachment 13020376


If you can, stick with the vintage stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------

